# Can my hedgehog travel in a ferry?



## Yuru Yuki (Mar 14, 2019)

I am going on a two weeks vacation organized by my parents and I have no one that is able to look after my hedgie. I do have a friend that may take care of her but the situation is a little bit complicated so I'm asking you if I can bring her with me. First of all the car ride is about 1/2 hlurs max to get to the harbor. The ferry is about a night long and I would stay awake to check on her while she free roams in an organized area. The apartment I'm staying at also said that I can bring pets with me so that is out of the way as well.
Can I bring her with me on the ferry ride or will she suffer throughout it?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a question for the ferry. You'll need to contact them, and find out what their rules are about transportation of pets with them.


----------

